# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs [نقاش] تجربتي الشخصية مع الخيارات الثنائية وشركة 24 أوبشن  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## bkoori

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
هناك الكثير ممن سأل عن موضوع الخيارات الثنائية والكثير أيضا ممن بحث فيها وسأتحدث بأذن الله في هذا الموضوع بأسهاب عن تجربتي في المتاجرة في الخيارات الثنائية وايضا تجربتي مع شركة 24 اوبشن. 
بدأت المتاجرة فعليا في هذا المجال من تقريبا 8 أشهر وبسبب خبرتي المتراكمة في مجال الفوركس لـ أكثر من 9 سنوات لم تكن هناك صعوبة كبيرة في خوض هذا المجال.  تعتمد المتاجرة في الخيارات الثنائية على عنصرين مهمين هما السعر ووقت أنتهاء الصفقة.  عند الدخول في صفقة معينة لا بد من التأكد بأن السعر سوف يتغير لصالحاك عند نهاية الوقت المحدد لأنتهاء الصفقة بعض المتاجرين المحترفين يعتمد في أسلوب متاجرته على تنفيذ صفقة واحد أوصفقتين  في اليوم من خلال متابعة أنعكاس السعر عند وصوله لمستويات الدعم والمقاومة وتحديد أنتهاء الصفقة بنهاية اليوم. وهناك متاجرين أخرين يعتمدون على أفتتاح وأقفال شمعة الساعة وتحديد أنتهاء الصفقة بأنتهاء الساعه.
المميز في هذا المجال أنك بالعامية "تعرف راسك من رجليك" بنهاية كل صفقة وبنهاية كل يوم.  يعني لا فيها لا تعليق و لا مارجن ولا حتى سبريد.  لا كن لا بد من التمرين قبل الدخول وفتح حساب حقيقي.  أنا بدأت بفتح حساب بقيمة 250 دولار مبدائيا وكنت مركز أكثر شي على الجانب التعليمي وكيفية ضبط السلوك النفسي والانفعالي عند المتاجرة بالمال الفعلي. لا أخفيكم سرا بأني خسرت هذا المبلغ ومثله كذا مره كذا مره ولكن ولله الحمد بدأت أتقن فن هذة المتاجرة بعد ذلك.  أنصح جميع المتاجرين بالمتاجرة على الورق في البداية يعني تحدد دخولك ووقت الخروج وتكتبهم كتابه على ورق أولا.  أذا أستطعت أن تنفذ 4 عمليات رابحة مقابل 1 عملية واحدة خاسرة ولمدة لا تقل عن أسبوعين عندها أقدر اقول أنك بأذن الله سوف تنجح.  أيضا مسالة أدارة رأس المال مهمة جدا جدا وخصوصا للمبتدئين.  يعني لا تدخل بأكثر من 5% من راس مالك في الصفقة الواحدة. 
بالنسبة لتعاملي مع شركة 24 اوبشن حتى الان شركة جدا ممتازا ومسجلة في هيئة المال القبرصية. طبعا بحثت كثير عنهم قبل ما أفتح حساب معهم. عندهم كذا ميزه في منصة التداول منها عمملية الاقفال المبكر للصفقة واللي من خلاله تستطيع أقفال الصفقة قبل أنتهائها بـ 5 قائق.  أيضا سحب الفلوس كان سلس وممتاز وماعليه أي مشاكل.  حبيت أنوه على مسألة البونص وهو عبارة عن مال أفتراضي تعطيه البروكر على حسب أيداع كل العميل.  أنا شخصيا أبتعدت عن لأنه له شروط قاسية شوي وكثير من المبتدئين لا يقرأون شروطه وبعدين يدخلون في مشاكل كثيرة. 
تحياتي لكم وأنا حاضر لأي أسئلة

----------


## krim

أرجو ياأخ bkoori إن كان ممكن تشرح لنا إستراتجيتك التي تفيد في هذا المجال الله يعطيك الصحة

----------


## bkoori

> أرجو ياأخ bkoori إن كان ممكن تشرح لنا إستراتجيتك التي تفيد في هذا المجال الله يعطيك الصحة

 أبشر أخي الكريم أن شاء الله سوف أتكلم عن أستراتيجية الدخول والخروج بأسهاب غدا.  لأنها تحتاج ألي الشرح من الشارت مباشرة

----------


## gennesh

في انتظار شرحك اخي الكريم
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## njjar

بارك الله فيك

----------


## bkoori

أحبتي الكرام أقدم أعتذاري الشديد على التأخير بسبب ظرف خاص

----------


## bkoori

بسم الله نبدأ 
أولا: هناك فرق في ميكانيكية التداول للخيارات الثنائية مقارنة بسوق الفوركس.  كما ذكرت سابقا أن التداول في هذا السوق يعتمد على عنصرين مهمين وهما أختيار الصفقة ووقت أنتهاء الصفقة.   معظم وسطاء الخيارات الثنائية يعطون من 5 دقائق الي ساعة ونصف لآنتهاء الصفقة بالاضافة الي خيار أخر وهو تحديد أنتهاء الصفقة بنهاية اليوم.  أنصح جميع المتداولين باختيار مدة ساعة واحدة كحد أدني لآنتهاء الصفقة. أيضا هناك أوقات معينة للتدوال وهي من الساعه 8 GMT صباحا الي الساعة 8 GMT مساء. و لا أنصح على ألاطلاق بالتدوال في ما بين هذه الاوقات.

----------


## bkoori

ستراتيجية الاولى للمتاجرة تعتمد على تحديد نقاط الدعم والمقاومة في شارت الساعة ثم الانتقال الي شارت النصف ساعة. 
خذ مثلا شار الباوند دولار   
لاحظ كيف يرتد السعر من نقاط دعم قوية.  طبعا المتاجرة في الخيارات الثنائية تتطلب تفرغ كامل ومتابعة ولا بد من أتخاذ القرار سريعا.  بالنسبة للفرص الموجودة على الشارت لاحظوا كيف السعر يرتد بسرعه من هذة النقطة طبعا مع أفتراض أن الترند العام في شارت الساعه هو ترند صاعد. 
كل ما يحتاجه المتداول وخصوصا المبتدئ في هذا السوق هو من صفقه واحده الي 3 صفقات يوميا على الاكثر. 
سأكون متواجد بأذن الله للأجابه على أي أستفسارات 
ـحياتي للجميع

----------


## bkoori

هذي واحده من الفرص اللي دخلناها اليوم ولله الحمد

----------


## Abu.AdaM

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
شكرا اخي لمشاركتنا تجربتك هل من الممكن أن تسهم بفاعلية أكثر في شرح أفضل الطرق للدخول والخروج بناء علي تجربتك الشخصية وأي استراتيجيات للتداول كانت هي الأفضل لتحقيق النتائج الإيجابية 
جزاء الله خيرا

----------


## Rsmiee

السلام عليكم 
شكرا جزيل لعرض تجربتك وانا من المعجبين بشركة 24op ومشترك معهم من سنتين والحمدالله مرتاح معهم منصتهم تعطيك اكثر من استراتجيه لستخدامها للتداول عني انا استخدم الشورت تيرم ستين ثانيه دقيقتين خمس دقايق

----------


## bkoori

ألاخوان الي راسلوني على الخاص أعتذر لهم لعدم بلوغ مشاركاتي الحد الادنى للرسائل الخاصة

----------


## TOP FOREX

24 اوبشن شركة محترمة ، سحبت منهم مؤخرا مبلغ 10 الاف دولار ووصل مباشرة ثاني يوم للفيزا

----------


## دييغو

سؤال اخي العزيز اريد منصة للاوبشن تقبل اضافة مؤشرات خارجية خاصه بي لم اجد الا esignal وهي بفلوس .. هل هناك حل او اشترك وشكرًا

----------


## wadhah

مشكور بس شنو افضل الفوركس  او لخيارات الثنائية

----------


## محمودي التاجر

شكرا اخي يعني الاوبشن في الفوركس كل ما يهنا هو اغلاق العقد اعلي من السعر كي يربح والعكس في البيع

----------


## مسك الختام

اقسم بالله الشركه دى فعلا نصااااااااابه وبمنتهى الثقه بقولها شركه نصااابه ومنتظر بس اكمل 50 مشاركه وانشر موضوع كامل عن اللى حصل معايا فى الشركه دى وبالمستندات لازم احذر الناس منها

----------


## raidy

> اقسم بالله الشركه دى فعلا نصااااااااابه وبمنتهى الثقه بقولها شركه نصااابه ومنتظر بس اكمل 50 مشاركه وانشر موضوع كامل عن اللى حصل معايا فى الشركه دى وبالمستندات لازم احذر الناس منها

 
اخي العزيز انا سجلت مع الشركة باقي لي الايداع ، وعندما قرات الموضوع ترددات ارجو افادتي بما لديك من اثباتات عن الشركة
والله ولي التوفيق

----------


## raidy

مرفق مقارنه لبعض الشركات للتداول الثنائي اخذته من موقع اجنبي مرفق جدول لذلك هل هذا صحيح وهل يكفي 
والله الموفق

----------


## nabrawy

كنت عايز اعرف ازاى ادخل المجال ده وايه الكتب الى ممكن تساعدنى

----------

